# Feeling broken



## Dev

Morning everyone, well I went for a 7wk+2 scan yesterday, they found a gestational sac but no yolk or embro  so got to wait for a week to go for another scan, they said my dates may be out but im so regular with periods, they said its nothing to do with my type1 it's just something that can happen plus my age (45yrs) the Dr said it could be blighted ovum
A type of miscarriage where the foetus doesn't grow but you still get the pregnancy symptoms and the hCG hormones. I'm feeling lost and just wounding if anyone else on here has had the same


----------



## Grannylorraine

Hi Dev, sorry that you are going through this difficult time. I haven't been through it personally, but my daughter has so I understand how anxious the wait is, sadly for my daughter it was not a good outcome, but sending you positive thoughts that your outcome is a good one.

I'll be keeping you in my thoughts, and sending you my love.


----------



## Dev

Grannylorraine said:


> Hi Dev, sorry that you are going through this difficult time. I haven't been through it personally, but my daughter has so I understand how anxious the wait is, sadly for my daughter it was not a good outcome, but sending you positive thoughts that your outcome is a good one.
> 
> I'll be keeping you in my thoughts, and sending you my love.


Aww thank you so much xx


----------



## Thebearcametoo

I’m so sorry. I’ve had a similar miscarriage and went on to have a healthy baby afterwards so if you are wanting to try again this doesn’t mean you will have the same problems in future. It does mess with your head and took me a while to process so give yourself some time and be gentle with your body. I know friends who found out via scan that they had lost babies before there was any bleeding had a sort of jet lag to their mourning so it’s ok if you just feel confused and numb right now. Your body, your hormones etc, still feel pregnant which makes everything else feel unreal.


----------



## Dev

Thebearcametoo said:


> I’m so sorry. I’ve had a similar miscarriage and went on to have a healthy baby afterwards so if you are wanting to try again this doesn’t mean you will have the same problems in future. It does mess with your head and took me a while to process so give yourself some time and be gentle with your body. I know friends who found out via scan that they had lost babies before there was any bleeding had a sort of jet lag to their mourning so it’s ok if you just feel confused and numb right now. Your body, your hormones etc, still feel pregnant which makes everything else feel unreal.


Thank you for your reply. Yes it is so upsetting as have all the normal pregnancy symptoms but today feel abit less


Thebearcametoo said:


> I’m so sorry. I’ve had a similar miscarriage and went on to have a healthy baby afterwards so if you are wanting to try again this doesn’t mean you will have the same problems in future. It does mess with your head and took me a while to process so give yourself some time and be gentle with your body. I know friends who found out via scan that they had lost babies before there was any bleeding had a sort of jet lag to their mourning so it’s ok if you just feel confused and numb right now. Your body, your hormones etc, still feel pregnant which makes everything else feel unreal.


Thank you for your reply x 
Yes it's hard atm as I'm still having the pregnancy symptoms, and if it's going to happen wish it would sooner than later  I want to try again but worried it will happen again with my age as I'm older now and read it can be a age thing but I also know someone who it happened to and she is in her 20ts, guess it's just a confusing time as I have lost a baby before but the baby was in the sack just no heartbeat but had two lovely births after. Thank you so much xx


----------



## Spozkins

Sending lots of love to you @Dev . I have no practical advise or anything I just wanted to reach out with a virtual hug.


----------



## Dev

T


Spozkins said:


> Sending lots of love to you @Dev . I have no practical advise or anything I just wanted to reach out with a virtual hug.


Thank you so much


----------



## trophywench

Awww - sorry to hear this.  {{{Hugs}}}


----------



## Dev

Thank you  xx


----------



## Ditto

I'm so sorry @Dev (((hugs)))


----------



## Dev

Thank you  


Birdy said:


> I'm so sorry @Dev (((hugs)))


----------



## Drummer

I do wish that there was more information given about the probability that women will have a number of 'misses' during their life.
It is nothing unusual, and it is even to be expected. Sometimes there is something amiss, and things just stop, but in a few months things go right and there is a perfect baby on the way.


----------



## Inka

Sorry to hear that @Dev These things aren’t talked about but are surprisingly common - just random chance. Not your fault at all.

Sending you my love. XXX


----------



## Dev

Thank you @Inka you have been such a big help since I started on this site thank you so much xxx


----------



## Bobbiete

Sending you lots of positive energy xxx


----------



## Dev

Th


Bobbiete said:


> Sending you lots of positive energy xxx


Thank you xx


----------



## Dev

Just a little update went for another scan today still just the gestational sac but it has grown from 13mm to 13.7mm and my dates are saying I'm 5wks+4days but to my dates I think I should be 7wks+4.. They said I got go back in 2 weeks time for a rescan and if no difference will then talk about the next step.. To be honest I'm not holding any hope just wish it could get over with so I can move on.. I stil feel pregnant and pregnant symptoms just no baby in there as of yet... Thank you everyone for your nice messages xx


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Sending you (((hugs)))


----------



## Dev

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Sending you (((hugs)))


Thank you xx


----------



## Inka

Dev said:


> Just a little update went for another scan today still just the gestational sac but it has grown from 13mm to 13.7mm and my dates are saying I'm 5wks+4days but to my dates I think I should be 7wks+4.. They said I got go back in 2 weeks time for a rescan and if no difference will then talk about the next step.. To be honest I'm not holding any hope just wish it could get over with so I can move on.. I stil feel pregnant and pregnant symptoms just no baby in there as of yet... Thank you everyone for your nice messages xx



I know that having to go back again in two weeks must seem like torture @Dev but I hope it helps in the future. You’ll know you received excellent care and that they were very careful and cautious, and did repeated checks. XX


----------



## Dev

Inka said:


> I know that having to go back again in two weeks must seem like torture @Dev but I hope it helps in the future. You’ll know you received excellent care and that they were very careful and cautious, and did repeated checks. XX


----------



## Dev

Thank you @Inka xx


----------



## Grannylorraine

So sorry to hear that you still have no conclusive answer and have to wait again.  I will continue to keep you in my thoughts.


----------



## Dev

Tha


Grannylorraine said:


> So sorry to hear that you still have no conclusive answer and have to wait again.  I will continue to keep you in my thoughts.


Thank you so much @Grannylorraine xx


----------

